# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Heath Braxton (Dan Ewing)

## alan45

_Home and Away_'s River Boys have been at the centre of a dramatic, action-packed and romantic few months in Summer Bay and have become some of the most talked-about characters since making their on-screen debut at the beginning of the year. The gang's most volatile member Heath Braxton now looks set to play a bigger role in storylines, so when his portrayer *Dan Ewing* recently paid a promotional visit to the UK, *Digital Spy* caught up with him for a chat about what's to come for his alter ego over the next few months.

*Have you enjoyed your time in the UK?*
"Of course - I love the UK! It's extremely different from Australia but it's amazing and everyone here has been really, really friendly. There's certainly been no shortage of people coming up and asking for pictures, so it's been great."

*Is this the first time that you've visited the UK?*
"No, I dated a lovely Brummie lass for three years or so, so I've visited before. I did the touristy thing last time I was here - I did the tourist tours and took photos of the landmarks. But this is my first time as a work trip, although it's a bit of a social trip too."

*You've been part of the Home and Away cast for quite a few months now. How have you found the experience?*
"It's been great. It's just such a friendly cast to come into, and we probably had about six or seven 'Welcome to the Bay' drinks - it's the Australian way! It's just non-stop fun - I wake up every day and I really count myself lucky that I'm going off to a beautiful location and working with lovely people. It's fantastic."




*Did you ever imagine that the River Boys would make such an impact?*
"No! But I knew that they were really trying to grit up the show, and I thought that was great because it would make me, as a 26-year-old bloke, want to watch the show a lot more. I had no idea how huge the response would be, though - it's been massive. I think that's just the way drama and movies are going now - they're a lot more real and intense. I think the more you can do that in an earlier timeslot, the better."

*There seemed to be a lot of hype and promotion surrounding the River Boys before they came on screen, so did that put the pressure on slightly?* 
"I'm not sure what it was like in the UK, but in Australia there was plenty of promotion and lots of excitement months before we even came on air! So of course you feel that pressure, because if it doesn't work you kind of look like a goose! But luckily it did seem to work and that's a team effort - it's thanks to the writers, the producers and right down to the make-up team who do all of the tattoos and things like that. It's really good to see that team effort pay off."

*Heath seems to be the baddest of the Braxtons, doesn't he?*
"He's certainly the biggest hothead at the moment! But I think each of them takes their turn to do stupid things, and the great thing about playing brothers is that you have that great family dynamic as well."




*Would you like the show to explore a nicer side to Heath more often?*
"I think with Heath it's going to be one step forward and two steps back. So we will be carrying on with the tough guy thing, as that's what you need to do to keep the character fresh and interesting. But the toughest guys in the world still love their mothers and still love their sisters, unless they're complete sociopaths! You'll see bits and pieces of sensitivity from Heath and you'll see how things affect him, but I don't think he'll ever fully be a caring and understanding type."

*At the moment we don't know a great deal about Heath's background and why he is the way he is. Could that be explored in the future?*
"For sure! All we know at the moment is that the father figure left - that was when Heath and Brax were very young, and Casey never really knew the old man. And if you watch what's on screen, obviously the mother is not the best mother! There are some things in Brax and Heath's pasts that we haven't discovered yet - that I don't even know. The writers are just starting to delve into it now in the think tank upstairs. It's going to be really exciting and that's the great thing about these sorts of characters - discovering why they are the way they are, and why they make the choices that they do. I'm really looking forward to that."

*Do you share any similarities with Heath?*
"I think the humorous side is similar. Heath often gets written as a typical tough guy, so I always try to make a few humorous choices in the performance. I think that's what America does very well - they find the humour in drama series, it's not all doom and gloom and they try to inject levity, which is what life's about - people try to hide stress and fear with humour. So that's similar. Heath is also a very active and outdoorsy type of guy, and I'm like that so we're similar in that way too. But obviously dealing with narcotics and having a marijuana crop is not what I'm about in real life, so not the illegal side!"




*What have Steve and Lincoln, who play Brax and Casey, been like to work with?*
"They've been great. I couldn't have picked two more perfect guys to play my brothers. We hang out, we have steak nights and we're always down the pub watching footie together - it's really great. There is that family dynamic, and we're always bagging on Lincoln because he's the youngest! We call him 'little Lincoln' and he hates it - the kid's the tallest one, he's about 6'3'' and he's got these flippers for feet! And Steve is definitely the older, wiser one - he's 29 and I'm 26. It's funny when the family dynamic seems to slip over into real life as well."

*We've seen that Heath wants to lead the River Boys himself, but do you think he's cut out for that?*
"I think Heath certainly thinks he can manage things the way Brax does, but obviously he hasn't had to use any sort of brainpower as of yet. It'll be a learning curve for him - Brax has been in charge for a while and he's one of those characters who would go home and read a book, while Heath would go to the gym or watch the footie. Heath certainly has a lot to learn about leading - leading by example and making smart choices as opposed to the brash, quick-fix or quick-dollar choice. I dare say that Heath would have to learn the hard way."




*Heath is currently credited as a guest character in the Home and Away closing titles. Does that mean he's only around for a specific amount of time?*
"Initially Heath was only around for a certain amount of time - basically about six months to go in there, do a job and leave. But that was just a technicality and Heath is definitely around for a lot longer. I think as you see the episodes go on, Heath will be listed in the regular cast. But well spotted, that's amazing that you've picked that up as those credits are really quick!"

*As there's been such focus on the characters of Brax and Casey, do you think we could see Heath come to the forefront more in the future?*
"Oh, definitely! There's a big Heath focus that's about to happen on air. Initially it can be hard with airtime and, like I said, I was supposed to go in, be the tough guy, get the blame for stuff and go to jail. But the Heath swing is about to occur on screen here in the UK. It's been non-stop, so there's definitely going to be a lot more Heath stuff."

*You mentioned how great the Home and Away cast were when you joined - is there anyone in particular who really made you feel welcome?
*"Luke Jacobz, who played Angelo, was great - he was always taking us out for drinks and making us feel welcome, and it was great to have someone like that on set. We're very fortunate to have such a friendly cast. Everyone was so welcoming, they asked questions to get to know us and they offered their assistance - there was nobody who wasn't lovely."

*Do you and the River Boys have any scenes coming up with Alf Stewart?*
"That was the one thing I was looking forward to - Heath and Alf having a conversation. I've just shot a scene where Heath is basically repeating some of Alf's choice phrases back to him, and it is the funniest thing that I've ever seen! I was deliberately trying to stir Ray up, because he's a Queenslander and I'm from New South Wales, so there's a bit of a rugby rivalry there! It was one of the most fun scenes that you could ever put together. Alf certainly attempts to let the River Boys know how he feels about the situation, that's for sure."




*Do you think Heath could ever find true love in the Bay?*
"Heath has certainly found true love in the Bay with his surfboard and with his criminal activities! I think anybody is capable of true love, but Heath needs to learn how to deal with emotions first as that's what he struggles with. He struggles with rejection from Bianca - he's never met anyone like her and he's never felt the way that he does about her. I think that's going to be an interesting thing - to see how Heath deals with real-life situations and emotions. I haven't shot any 'true love' at the moment, but there's certainly going to be more love scenes and more romance."

*Have you had a favourite scene so far?*
"I think definitely when we were up at the marijuana crop and chasing Angelo around the fields. We were on the back of the truck and even though they were blanks, we were using real rifles to shoot at him. That was amazing - us on the back of a truck, chasing this poor guy around the bush! When you shoot scenes like that, it makes you realise that this isn't just some studio-based soapie - it's a drama and it's fantastic."

*Did you enjoy your recent stint on Dancing with the Stars in Australia?*
"It was amazing. It broke down a social fear that I'd always had, because I was never a dancer. I was so scared even just dancing in a packed nightclub where people can't even tell what you're doing. It freed up something within me that was amazing. As a performer, 20 years ago you had to be able to sing, dance and act otherwise nobody would look at you, so 'TV chumps' like me get it easy these days! It's really good to add that tool to my box and I've definitely made some life-long friends. And it's a life-long skill now - I'm not afraid of dancing and I'd like to develop my skills further."

*What do you get up to in your spare time?*
"I'm a huge, huge basketball fanatic so I love to play a bit of that. I'm into the Sydney Kings big-time - they're my team at home. I'm also pretty outdoorsy so I love going to the beach. I'm very social too, so I love going out with mates and having a drink or watching a game. And to be honest with you, just sitting down and watching DVDs or a bit of telly, because you don't get much time to yourself when you're doing a show as big as _Home and Away_!"

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away actor Dan Ewing has been charged with allegedly assaulting his fiancÃ©e Marni Little. 

The actor, who plays bad boy Heath Braxton on the soap, was said by officers to have left Little "in a distressed state" and "suffering superficial injuries to her arm" when they arrived at the couple's Sydney apartment last Tuesday night (December 6). 

When asked to comment yesterday (December 11), Ewing claimed that he and Little have resolved the situation and are still planning on getting married. 

"It's a police matter - my fiancÃ©e3 and I are dealing with it and we're still very much in love," he told the Herald Sun. "We haven't been apart since, we're getting married and we're very happy - we're fine."

A spokesperson for the Seven Network, which broadcasts Home and Away in Australia, said: "It's a private matter between Daniel and his fiancee, and the network won't be making any further comment."

Ewing is scheduled to appear in court later this month. 

He and Little have been engaged since September.

----------


## Perdita

Dan Ewing will reportedly keep his job on Home and Away despite his recent assault charge.

An insider has said that the actor will continue in his role on the Channel Seven show following the alleged fight with fiancÃ©e Marni Little.

"Nothing has changed," the source told Australia's Daily Telegraph.

"As far as I'm aware it's business as usual - there's always [controversial] stuff happening around here. It will all depend on what happens in court."

Ewing was removed from the couple's apartment by the police hours after the pair had attended the opening of the Hard Rock Cafe in Darling Harbour, Sydney.

Officers said that Little was "in a distressed state" and "suffering superficial injuries to her arm" when they arrived.

Ewing and Little have been engaged since September.

----------


## Perdita

Allegations of assault against Home and Away star Dan Ewing may be dropped, a source has claimed.

The actor, who plays Heath Braxton on the soap, was charged with the alleged assault of his fiancÃ©e Marni Little earlier this week following an incident on December 6 - almost three months after the couple became engaged.

The couple had been to the opening party of the Hard Rock Cafe in Sydney's Darling Harbour on the evening that the incident is alleged to have taken place.

Police are believed to be waiting on a statement from Little, according to the Herald Sun.

A law enforcement source told the paper: "It's unlikely any of it will go before a judge." However, the police have officially refused to comment on the case.

Seven Network insiders have claimed that Ewing's job on the soap is safe in spite of the allegations.

When asked for comment earlier this week, Ewing said that the matter was in the hands of the police and that he and Little were still "very much in love".

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Dan Ewing's assault charges have been dropped, it has been announced.

The 26-year-old actor, who plays River Boy Heath Braxton on the show, was arrested and charged with common assault last month following an alleged domestic dispute with fiancÃ©e Marni Little.

Police officers reportedly found Little "in a distressed state" when they arrived at the couple's Sydney apartment on December 6.

Ewing later pleaded not guilty to assault and Little has supported him in recent weeks. Her lawyer told a court on December 20: "There was never any assault, there was never any touching."

The Herald Sun reports that Little's official statement is the reason that the matter has now been dropped.

A police spokesperson commented: "NSW Police can confirm that common assault charges against a 26-year-old will be dropped as it is no longer a police investigation."

Ewing joined the cast of Home and Away last year as the River Boys descended on Summer Bay.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Rhiannon Fish has confirmed that her character April Scott will continue her pursuit of bad boy Heath Braxton in upcoming episodes.

April and Heath had a one-night stand in the soap's 2011 season finale, as they sought comfort in each other during troubled times for their respective personal lives.

As Home and Away returns to screens in Australia next Monday, April is keen to keep seeing Heath (Dan Ewing) - but is left disappointed when he doesn't seem interested.

Fish told TV Week: "As soon as April sleeps with him, she can't get him out of her head. [But] he wants absolutely nothing to do with her. So it's a really hard situation she's found herself in."

Revealing that April tries to win back Heath's attention at her sister Bianca's engagement party, the actress continued: "April's a really smart girl, and to put it nicely, Heath isn't exactly the sharpest tool in the shed. So she gets really dressed up and basically looks as hot as she possibly can in order to win him back."

The pair later share a steamy encounter on the beach, but when this is witnessed by a shocked Bianca (Lisa Gormley), viewers will be left to wonder if the blonde will put a stop to their relationship.

Home and Away airs these scenes next week on Network Seven in Australia and in February on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------

kaz21 (17-01-2012), kmmh58 (18-01-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Heath Braxton's love life will take another twist on Home and Away when an old flame turns up in Summer Bay, it has emerged.

The bad boy, played by Dan Ewing, is enjoying an affair with April Scott (Rhiannon Fish) when one of his ex-girlfriends arrives in the area, TV Week reports.

Full details of the character have yet to be revealed, but it is thought that April fears she will lose Heath once she learns of the new arrival.

Home and Away's new series producer Lucy Addario recently teased: "There's a juicy love triangle [coming up] between April, Heath and a gorgeous woman from Heath's past."

With the Bay's residents also suspecting that April's sister Bianca (Lisa Gormley) isn't over Heath, it sounds like the River Boy will be at the centre of gossip for some time to come!

Home and Away airs these scenes next week on Network Seven in Australia and late February on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------


## tammyy2j

All the ladies love Heath, hard not see why  :Wub: 

Heath needs a Cathy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

> all the ladies love heath, hard not see why  
> 
> Heath needs a cathy


   :d

----------


## Dazzle

> All the ladies love Heath, hard not see why


Heath doesn't do anything for me.  Now, Liam's another matter...   :Wub:

----------


## Perdita

> Heath doesn't do anything for me.  Now, Liam's another matter...


and  to top it, there is Brax  ... :Wub:

----------


## tammyy2j

> and  to top it, there is Brax  ...


Let not forget the main man himself Alf Stewart flaming gorgeous he is  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

> Let not forget the main man himself Alt Stewart flaming gorgeous he is


Stone the flaming crows, I leave him to you, tammy   :Lol:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

tammyy2j (31-01-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Stone the flaming crows, I leave him to you, tammy


It is the hat and the shirts  :Embarrassment:

----------

Perdita (31-01-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away bad boy Heath Braxton is to be dumped by April Scott after she discovers that he is cheating on her.

April, played by Rhiannon Fish, receives a nasty surprise as she realises that the womanising River Boy is romantically involved with old flame Henri (Emma Leonard).

The Summer Bay student later takes on board the advice of her sister Bianca (Lisa Gormley) and calls time on the fling.

Dan Ewing, who plays Heath, told TV Week: "Poor little April. The interesting thing about Heath is that he's not out to use and abuse - he's just being a normal guy. But April takes the relationship for more than it is."

He continued: "It's possibly the end for them. But April is a beautiful girl and I think Heath would like to continue their relationship if she could just slow down."

Home and Away airs these scenes next week on Network Seven in Australia and next month on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Dan Ewing has said that he is not gay.

The Australian actor, who attended the Sydney Mardi Gras last weekend, said that he enjoys visiting gay clubs but is happily engaged to fiancÃ©e Marni Little.

Ewing told The Daily Telegraph at the parade: "I'm not gay - not that there's anything wrong with that! I'm just a really gay-friendly person and always have been. I don't have a problem with going to gay clubs and hanging out on Oxford Street [in Sydney]."

As he was asked about his sexuality by two male admirers at the Mardi Gras, Ewing responded: "Sorry guys. I'm straight and I'm here with my fiancÃ©e."

Last year, Ewing was charged with allegedly assaulting Little, although charges against him were dropped soon afterwards.

Following the alleged incident, he said: "We're still very much in love. We haven't been apart since, we're getting married and we're very happy - we're fine."

Ewing's Home and Away character Heath Braxton is currently caught up in a love triangle storyline involving April Scott and old flame Henri.

----------


## Abigail

I'm actually really liking April and Heath now. I can relate to the situation. You want somebody badly but they don't want to commit to anything. They're also seen as forbidden.

----------


## shalagee

Does this mean that the UK gets a delay on theses episodes? I wonder which one I'm seeing on You Tube. As to the remark from Dan Ewing about Heath just being a normal guy. I certain ly like to think that a "normal guy" isn't such a slut.

----------


## Abigail

I think the UK is about two weeks behind Australia. It certainly was when the new season started in January and I'm not aware Five have taken any breaks. 

With the Olympics this year we could see a break in Australia depending on which channel it's broadcast on over there. Obviously any delay in broadcasting H&A in Australia is going to have a knock-on effect here.

----------


## shalagee

The episode I'm on here will be 5471 for tomorrow, Monday.

----------


## Dazzle

Monday, 12 March's episode will be number 6336 here in the UK, so it seems you're quite a long time behind us, shalagee - unless you've made a typo.

----------


## lizann

They look weird together as a couple well that is to me

----------


## Abigail

> Monday, 12 March's episode will be number 6336 here in the UK, so it seems you're quite a long time behind us, shalagee - unless you've made a typo.


Australia aren't that far along. According to an Aus fan site, today's episode is 5471 in Australia and 5456 in the UK. This corresponds with the youtube episode numbers.

----------

Dazzle (13-03-2012)

----------


## shalagee

There must be some difference in the numbering, whoever posts the ones I watch puts the number.I watched Neighbours for a little while and its numbers on You Tube are in the 6,000's. I quit watching it as I didn't like it much. When I read the spoiler this morning here on this forum, it's all about episodes that I saw already.

----------

Dazzle (13-03-2012)

----------


## shalagee

I totally agree. April and Heath are really an odd couple.  She's little miss Preppy and he's got a hand grenade tattooed on his neck!

----------


## Abigail

> There must be some difference in the numbering, whoever posts the ones I watch puts the number.I watched Neighbours for a little while and its numbers on You Tube are in the 6,000's. I quit watching it as I didn't like it much. When I read the spoiler this morning here on this forum, it's all about episodes that I saw already.


Neighbours has been going a few years longer than H&A so that's why the episode number is higher. 

UK and Australia spoilers are posted on this forum so that may be why you're reading spoilers for episodes you've already seen.

----------


## Dazzle

> Australia aren't that far along. According to an Aus fan site, today's episode is 5471 in Australia and 5456 in the UK. This corresponds with the youtube episode numbers.


Well I got 6336 from Digital Spy, so they must be wrong I suppose.

----------


## alan45

Home and Away star Axle Whitehead has revealed that his character's love triangle is to continue.

Whitehead - who plays Liam in the soap - explained that Heath (Dan Ewing) will attempt to woo his ex-girlfriend Bianca (Lisa Gormley), after discovering that he is the father of her unborn child.


"Poor Bianca is trying to juggle herself through this situation and Heath is making it difficult for her, because he's always wanted to be with Bianca and he used April (Rhiannon Fish) to get at her," Whitehead told TV Week.

"Liam can see Heath is trying to bring Bianca over to his side and this aggravates him more and more to the point where it could be the end of their marriage."

He added: "It's a very tough time, so we'll just have to see what happens. Sometimes I think that he puts up with a lot of crap from Bianca!"

Whitehead recently revealed that his character Liam will punch Heath in an upcoming episode.

----------


## shalagee

Bianca surely isn't supid enough to be drawn in by Heath. But then again pregnant ladies can get pretty goofy sometimes.

----------


## tammyy2j

I feel sorry for Liam

----------

Dazzle (10-04-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Dan Ewing has admitted that fans should not expect his character Heath Braxton to settle down with Bianca Scott any time soon.

Heath will soon be left delighted on Australian screens as he discovers that Bianca's relationship with husband Liam may be over.

The Summer Bay bad boy has recently made his interest in Bianca clear on a number of occasions, especially after learning that she is expecting his baby.

However, Ewing told TV Week that Bianca's romance crisis does not necessarily mean good news for the River Boy.

He said: "There's no white picket fence for Heath at the moment!"

Reflecting on Heath's feelings, the actor commented: "He still has that thing for Bianca, and that's a really nice thing to play as an actor. It's so tough that he can't get it right, because a lot of guys can't get it right for so long.

"I didn't get it right until I was 26 and I screwed up a lot of times, but it's been really good fun."

Home and Away airs Bianca and Liam's crisis next week on Network Seven in Australia and late May on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Dan Ewing has hinted that life is about to get tougher for his bad boy character Heath Braxton.

The actor, who has been portraying the role for over a year, revealed that Heath will face some of the most difficult challenges of his life.

Ewing told TV Week: "It's about putting a human being through some serious tests you would never put on yourself.

"The storylines coming up are very, very heavy."

Heath's current stories revolve around his desire to be part of his unborn child's life after getting Bianca Scott pregnant.

Although Bianca (Lisa Gormley) and husband Liam (Axle Whitehead) are facing a split, Ewing recently warned that Heath will not be settling down with the blonde any time soon.

----------


## tammyy2j

Home and Away star Dan Ewing has hinted that the soap's bosses may be extending his on-screen family.

Rumours that another member of the Braxton clan could join Summer Bay have been circulating for some time. However, show bosses have yet to confirm the news.

Pondering the possibility, Ewing told TV Week: "Who knows? I heard there might be a sister or a brother."

He added: "There is certainly more Braxton family that the Bay hasn't seen yet. They are out there and could pop up any time!"

Meanwhile, the actor also said that some Home and Away fans are campaigning for his character Heath Braxton to reunite with Bianca Scott (Lisa Gormley).

"On Twitter, there's all these little hashtags and the main one is 'Heanca' - I swear to God, the fans have gone rife with it," Ewing explained.

"Every second tweet is about how they want them together. Although, I don't know, he hasn't really proven himself yet."

----------


## tammyy2j

I dont get why Heath isnt in jail or that Bianca would be so stupid to get back with him, he was with April plus he deals drugs 

I know Bianca has a kid with him but surely she isnt stupid but looks like she is

----------

Dazzle (02-08-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

...

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away fans have seen Heath Braxton's life change forever in recent months with the arrival of his new son Rocco and the possibility of a stable future with Bianca Scott (Lisa Gormley).

In real life, Dan Ewing - who plays Heath - has recently been recognised with a nomination for 'Best Daytime Star' at the 2012 Inside Soap Awards following his busy year in Summer Bay.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Dan for a quick chat about his nomination and Heath's current storylines.

Congratulations on your nomination for 'Best Daytime Star' at the Inside Soap Awards. How does it feel to be in the running?
"I'm always very grateful to be nominated for my work. The UK are such great supporters of Home and Away - we really appreciate it."

How do you rate your chances?
"We'll have to wait and see!"

Home and Away is also up for the 'Best Daytime Soap' prize. Why do you think people should be voting for the show this year?
"The show has definitely gone to a new level. It has a committed team of talented actors and crew, which really make it an awesome production."

It's been another busy year for you in Summer Bay so far. What have the highlights been?
"The Heath and Danny storyline has been great, but I have to say working with Lisa Gormley and the newborn baby who plays Rocco is my highlight."

Your current storylines see Heath and Bianca growing closer. Is this a happy ending for them, or will there continue to be a rocky road?
"They are a very interesting couple! They are from completely different worlds, but they can't resist each other. It will never be easy, but I really hope they stick at it."

Has the fan reaction to 'Heanca' taken you by surprise?
"It's been huge! Lisa and I are so grateful for the support. Personally, I really love 'Heanca'."

How do you think Heath is going to cope with the responsibility of raising a newborn baby? Would he ever turn his back on his criminal roots for the sake of his family?
"He has a lot to learn about fatherhood, but he loves his kids and there isn't anything he wouldn't do for them. I don't think Heath will ever lose his edge. Heath can always balance his River Boy ways and his family."

Does Heath still see Liam as a threat to his future happiness with Bianca?
"I don't think so. Who knows, they could be friends down the track!"

We've recently seen Danny Braxton join the show, so has it been nice to have another family member in the mix? What's ahead for Heath and Danny?
"It's great to have Danny around, and Andy is an amazing actor with a wealth of experience. He is the nicest bloke I have ever met.

"In terms of storylines, this is the Braxton family, so there will always be tension. Heath wants to trust his dad, but I don't think Danny Braxton is that trustworthy. Either way, there are going to be big dramas within the Braxton familyâ¦"

You and the other River Boys have often been tipped to make the move over to the US. How long would you like to stick with Home and Away for?
"For now, I'm really enjoying playing Heath and working with an amazing group of people here in Summer Bay."

Can you give us any final hints on where things are heading for Heath?
"There are big things ahead for Heath! Hopefully the audience will be just as affected by the journey he takesâ¦"

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Dan Ewing has hinted that his character Heath Braxton will prove his worth as a father in upcoming episodes.

Heath and Bianca Scott (Lisa Gormley) embark on the next big step as parents on Australian screens next week as their baby son Rocco is finally released from hospital.

While Heath is pleased to have a welcome escape from the ongoing Braxton family dramas, Bianca struggles to adjust to Rocco's constant crying. At breaking point following a sleepless night, she storms out.

Ewing told TV Week: "Trying to keep the family together and dealing with the death of his father is pretty huge for Heath. When it comes to Rocco, Heath's trying to be a good dad and to put in a big effort with Bianca, but it's all new ground."

The actor suggested that Heath could prove to be a calming influence on Bianca as the story progresses.

He said: "Heath is a lot more chilled about it. It's not going to be easy, but he tells Bianca they'll stick together. After everything that's happened with Casey and Danny, he sees the learning and struggling with the baby as the fun part."

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in October.

----------


## Perdita

:Sad:

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Dan Ewing has outlined his intention to break into Hollywood.

The Australian actor, who has played Summer Bay's Heath Braxton for two years, revealed that he would also like to star in a US TV drama.

"I'd definitely like to step into American film," he told the Manly Daily. "I think America's doing a lot of good television at the moment as well," he said.

"I think you should never go over there with any fear, because that will restrict you,'' he added. "It's being prepared. Having good representation here, being ready and having your craft down.''

Ewing, 27, said that he would like to follow in the footsteps of former Home and Away star Chris Hemsworth. 

"I do like watching The Avengers and stuff but I really like the gritty stories you see," he continued.

"When they take the special effects out and they just do really good character pieces and make the action secondary. Like Warrior, that Joel Edgerton and Tom Hardy did.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's s UK fans see Heath Braxton left for dead later this month after he makes the mistake of trusting sinister Jamie Sharpe.

Heath (Dan Ewing) strikes up a surprising friendship with Jamie (Hugo Johnstone-Burt) in upcoming episodes, feeling sorry for him as he has to deal with having Adam as a father.

However, what Heath doesn't realise is that Jamie's loyalty remains with his dad - and he is continuing to follow his every instruction. Jamie hopes that Adam will help him out in return by assisting his attempts to find Leah Patterson-Baker, after she fled from Summer Bay to escape his stalking.

When Jamie invites Heath out on a fishing trip, the tough River Boy is oblivious to his true intentions. However, events take a shocking turn when Adam makes a phone call to his son, ordering him to get rid of Heath.

Soon afterwards, Jamie approaches a defenceless Heath and hits him over the head. He then leaves Heath in a sinking boat, tied up and concussed, out in the middle of nowhereâ¦


Â© Channel 5



Â© Channel 5



Â© Channel 5



Â© Channel 5



Â© Channel 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, February 15 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (02-02-2013)

----------


## CrazyLea

Oh my god, how creepy is Jamie!! He even looks creepy; great casting on that part !! 

Hope Heath is okay  :Sad:  

  Spoiler:     Do Heath and Bianca get back together by the way??

----------


## CrazyLea

Oh my god, how creepy is Jamie!! He even looks creepy; great casting on that part !! 

Hope Heath is okay  :Sad:  

  Spoiler:     Do Heath and Bianca get back together by the way??

----------


## Perdita

Spoiler:     I understand they do .. for a while at least, being soapland, a permanent reunion is out of the question

----------


## lizann

heath deserves better than bianca she is very annoying she dont know who or what she wants

----------


## Perdita

she has been through a lot lately though, don't think you can blame her for not thinking straight, especially as she seems to refuse medical help

----------


## Abigail

> Spoiler:     Do Heath and Bianca get back together by the way??


  Spoiler:     Yes they do, and they apply for custody of Darcy

----------


## Abigail

> Spoiler:     Do Heath and Bianca get back together by the way??


  Spoiler:     Yes they do, and they apply for custody of Darcy

----------

CrazyLea (08-02-2013), Perdita (07-02-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away couple Heath Braxton and Bianca Scott have another bumpy ride ahead as they break up once again.

Heath decides to end his relationship with Bianca (Lisa Gormley) on Australian screens next week, pushing her away as he suffers another parenting setback.

Still reeling after his daughter Darcy was briefly kidnapped, Heath is shocked further when the youngster's grandmother Connie decides to block him from seeing her.

Dan Ewing, who plays Heath, told TV Week: "Connie doesn't think he's fit to be a father - his past is always going to put Darcy in danger. Heath reacts pretty severely because he knows he's a good father. He doesn't think it's his fault that someone kidnapped Darcy. 

"It's heartbreaking for him because he lives and breathes for Darcy. He just wants to be a good dad. Connie taking that away has put a spanner in the works."

As Heath struggles to cope with the situation, Bianca ends up in his firing line as he declares that they can't be together.

Ewing continued: "He pushes everyone away and breaks up with Bianca. She keeps trying to be there for him, but his instinct is to shut down and push her away - not the best choice, pushing away those that care about you!

"Like any woman would be, she's annoyed. She understands but she thinks otherwise - that they should stick together. She loves him, no matter what he's going through. But when Heath constantly keeps pushing her away, she starts to think that maybe this isn't going to work out."

Viewers will find out whether the split is permanent or temporary when the episodes air.

Revealing his own reaction to the plot, Ewing commented: "It was surprising, but it's never roses in the Bay!"

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 in the UK, and weekdays at 7pm on Network Seven in Australia.

----------

tammyy2j (12-02-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think he will leave this year he wants to try and break the US

----------


## Perdita

Dan Ewing has held a fundraising event to aid research into Sudden Infant Death Syndrome (SIDS).

The actor was inspired to help the cause after his soap character Heath Braxton suffered the tragic loss of baby son Rocco last year.

Ewing was joined by his wife Marni and a number of his Home and Away colleagues as he hosted the charity night in Sydney yesterday (March 26).

Lisa Gormley (Bianca Scott), Nic Westaway (Kyle Braxton), Lincoln Younes (Casey Braxton), Andrew Morley (Spencer Harrington) and Teri Haddy (Rosie Prichard) were among the Summer Bay stars in attendance.

Ewing told The Daily Telegraph: "Carrying a small white coffin is something no parent should have to do. I had to do it and it was for television. I never want to do it again and I don't even like watching the episode."

He added: "It is about raising awareness. Money is great but it is also important to raise awareness."

The 27-year-old will host more events throughout the year, including one in Melbourne in June.

Home and Away fans saw Rocco lose his life to SIDS late last year, throwing Heath's relationship with Bianca into turmoil.

----------

Dazzle (06-04-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Heath Braxton will punch Zac after his frustration over daughter Darcy gets the better of him.

Heath (Dan Ewing) will be furious when he discovers that he can no longer see Darcy because her grandmother Connie has taken her away. 

Zac (Charlie Clausen) will then try to encourage him to take his frustrations out on a boxing punch bag, with disastrous consequences. 

"Heath is really wound up and Bianca is worried he will do something stupid because he is so angry," Clausen explains to TV Week.

"Zac can see Heath's in turmoil and he's just wanting to help."

In a bid to distract Heath from making any decisions he will regret, Zac encourages him to take part in a boxing class. However, instead of punching the boxing bag, Heath ends up punching Zac in the face.

Clausen said: "Zac's worked in a prison and so he has worked with guys like Heath - he takes the punch in his stride."

----------


## tammyy2j

> Home and Away couple Bianca and Heath decide to get married during a romantic getaway in an upcoming storyline. 
> 
> The pair have been engaged for a few weeks but they make the decision to get married there and then in Sydney, away from their family and friends.
> 
> Heath (Dan Ewing) and Bianca (Lisa Gormley) have left town after she struggled to cope following Gina's tragic death.
> 
> Speaking to TV Week about her character's sudden decision, Gormley said: "Bianca really has that desire for security. Once she's in love, she wants the white picket fence and the babies.
> 
> "That's a dream for a lot of girls, but it's not mine."
> ...


Not a fan of this couple myself

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away characters Heath Braxton and Bianca Scott's relationship will face further jeopardy in an upcoming storyline, after Heath decides to go wild during a weekend away.

Believing that his wedding to Bianca (Lisa Gormley) is off as a result of her feelings for colleague Zac MacGuire, Heath (Dan Ewing) will resort to drinking heavily and partying to ease the pain.

Heath is further riled when he calls Bianca's phone during his night out, only for it to be answered by Zac (Charlie Clausen), leading Heath to assume that the pair are having an affair.

However, back at the Bay, Bianca has had a change of heart and has decided that she does want to marry Heath after all. 

It might be too late though, as Heath's party antics are in full swing and he could easily end up doing something he regrets.

Ewing told TV Week: "This could dramatically affect his resolve and lead him down the wrong path.

"Zac is the intelligent, good-looking bloke who works with her at school. That just plays on Heath's insecurities about his own education. 

"It plays with his male ego, because Zac has things that Heath doesn't.

"When Zac answers the phone, Heath sees red. He thinks Bianca and Zac have been having an affair, and he hits back by getting to the bottom of his bourbon."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Bianca Scott will be left devastated after her fiancee Heath Braxton reveals a shocking secret on their wedding day.

Australian viewers will soon see that Heath (Dan Ewing) goes wild during a weekend away, believing that his relationship with Bianca (Lisa Gormley) is over.

However, upon returning to the Bay, it becomes clear that Heath is hiding something from Bianca, who is excitedly making final preparations for their big day.

Gormley told TV Week: "The Braxtons have had so many dodgy deals in their past, or it could be something new that he hasn't told her about. 

"She thinks at this point she knows everything about him and he couldn't surprise her with anything."


Bianca and Heath get married.
Â© Channel 5
Bianca and Heath get married.


As the wedding day arrives, Heath is overcome with emotion after seeing his bride and decides to take her to one side and confess everything. 

The news infuriates Bianca, who then punches Heath in the face and flees the ceremony.

Gormley said: "She's very angry. It's just a primal reaction to what he tells her.

"It's never easy with these two and I'm not sure if this is something they will be able to overcome."

----------

Dazzle (12-08-2013), tammyy2j (13-08-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Home and Away, Heath Braxton's insecurities flare up when he fears that his fiancÃ©e Bianca Scott has feelings for Zac MacGuire.

Heath (Dan Ewing) gets the wrong idea when he discovers that Zac (Charlie Clausen) has accompanied Bianca to the all-important Principal's Dinner - and Bianca hasn't told him about it.

When Bianca (Lisa Gormley) finally discovers why Heath appears to be annoyed with her, she hopes to fix the situation by explaining herself. Unfortunately, she's too late as she finds Heath confronting Zac at the beach.

Heath confronts Zac over Bianca
Â© Channel 5
Heath confronts Zac over Bianca


Heath loses his temper with Zac
Â© Channel 5
Heath loses his temper with Zac


Heath later apologises to Zac for his behaviour, but he remains unhappy with Bianca and suggests that she may be following her old pattern of finding new lovers as her wedding day approaches.

With Bianca disgusted by his lack of faith in her, can the Summer Bay couple get past this latest obstacle?

Bianca hopes to talk Heath round
Â© Channel 5
Bianca hopes to talk Heath round


Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, September 30 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Heath Braxton makes a terrible decision while in Melbourne for his stag weekend.

Heath (Dan Ewing) is looking forward to some innocent fun as he heads interstate with his brothers, but his time away takes an unexpected turn when his fiancÃ©e Bianca Scott calls to reveal that she wants to postpone their wedding.

The boys go away for Heath's stag do.
Â© Channel 5
The boys go away for Heath's stag do.


Heath receives a phonecall from Bianca.
Â© Channel 5
Heath receives a phonecall from Bianca.


Heath's stag weekend doesn't get off to a good start.
Â© Channel 5
Heath's weekend goes wrong


Bianca has cold feet and is confused about her feelings, but Heath becomes increasingly paranoid that she could be having an affair with Zac MacGuire.

The final straw for Heath comes when he calls Bianca and Zac answers the phone instead. Now sure that there's a fling going on, Heath drowns his sorrows and later has a one-night stand with a pretty barmaid who shows him some attentionâ¦

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, October 14 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Home and Away, Bianca Scott decides to forgive Heath Braxton after learning that he has cheated on her.

Next week, viewers will see an explosive wedding day showdown between the couple as Heath (Dan Ewing) chooses to confess to his recent infidelity in the middle of the ceremony.

Heath has something to tell Bianca.
Â© Channel 5
Heath has something to tell Bianca.


Bianca punches Heath.
Â© Channel 5
Bianca punches Heath.


The happy event is quickly called off, but in the days that follow, it's clear that there is unfinished business between Heath and Bianca (Lisa Gormley).

Although Bianca is initially reluctant to let Heath back into her life following his betrayal, she is forced to take a leap of faith when she discovers that he is planning to leave town.

As Heath is driving out of Summer Bay, Bianca rushes to follow him in a race against time. When she tracks him down, she asks whether he'll ever cheat again and Heath assures her that he won't.

As the pair reconcile, it's not long before their wedding is also back on track as they reschedule the ceremony for the following day. Are Heath and Bianca now back together for good?

Bianca and Heath reconcile.
Â© Channel 5
Bianca and Heath reconcile.


Bianca and Heath try to work through their issues.
Â© Channel 5
Bianca and Heath try to work through their issues.


Bianca and Heath exchange their vows.
Â© Channel 5
Bianca and Heath exchange their vows.


Heath and Bianca get married.
Â© Channel 5
Heath and Bianca get married.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, October 28 and Tuesday, October 29 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Dan Ewing has confirmed that he will be leaving the show next year.

Ewing previously signed with a US talent management company, prompting speculation that he would be leaving the soap.

However, the actor, who has played Heath Braxton for three years, has now confirmed that he is due to leave.

Speaking to TV Week, Ewing said: "I will say I do go, but I am not sure about the exact date yet. It will be fun - and scary."

Ewing also hinted that Steve Peacocke and Lincoln Younes, who play Heath's brothers Brax and Casey, could be bowing out of the soap as well.

He said: "They are going to scatter us a bit. We are not all going to leave at the same time. 

"One of us has to die. It could be a cool exit like a shark attack. One has to get a career elsewhere, and another has to follow a chick out of town. Another might stay longer."

Reflecting on his time on Home and Away, Ewing added: "I think the River Boys did bring something different. They brought a new edge to the show."


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2mybtZK8i

----------

tammyy2j (09-12-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Dan Ewing has confirmed that he will be leaving the show next year.

Ewing previously signed with a US talent management company, prompting speculation that he would be leaving the soap.

However, the actor, who has played Heath Braxton for three years, has now confirmed that he is due to leave.

Speaking to TV Week, Ewing said: "I will say I do go, but I am not sure about the exact date yet. It will be fun - and scary."

Ewing also hinted that Steve Peacocke and Lincoln Younes, who play Heath's brothers Brax and Casey, could be bowing out of the soap as well.

He said: "They are going to scatter us a bit. We are not all going to leave at the same time. 

"One of us has to die. It could be a cool exit like a shark attack. One has to get a career elsewhere, and another has to follow a chick out of town. Another might stay longer."

Reflecting on his time on Home and Away, Ewing added: "I think the River Boys did bring something different. They brought a new edge to the show."


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2mybtZK8i

----------


## tammyy2j

Heath was my favourite he was lovely to look at  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, there's a nasty surprise in store for Heath Braxton when he learns that his wife Bianca will be working alongside an enemy from his past.

Upcoming episodes see Bianca agree to a school merge by taking in a number of students from Mangrove River High, which has burnt down.

It's Heath (Dan Ewing) who encourages Bianca to give the Mangrove River crowd a chance at Summer Bay High despite their bad reputations, but he's in for a shock when he discovers that the school's principal is Jade Montgomery - a teacher who used to make his life very difficult.

When Heath has a run-in with Montgomery (Tasma Walton) at the Diner, she shows a nasty side by mocking his job at the gym and expressing surprise that he's not in jail.

Heath has a run in with his past teacher, Ms Montgomery.
Â© Channel 5
Heath has a run in with his past teacher.

Heath and Ms Montgomery remain foes.
Â© Channel 5
Heath and Ms Montgomery remain foes.

Bianca also clashes with the newcomer when Montgomery complains about only having the position of vice principal rather than the top job at the merged school.

Feisty Bianca stands her ground when Montgomery urges her to relinquish her position as principal for the good of the merge, but the troubles aren't over as it becomes clear that they also have very different attitudes to teaching. Who will come out on top in this power struggle?

Bianca and Ms Montgomery discuss the merge of schools
Â© Channel 5
Bianca and Ms Montgomery discuss the merge.

Bianca isn't sure about Ms Montgomery's plans.
Â© Channel 5
Bianca isn't sure about Ms Montgomery's plans.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, January 15 and Friday, January 17 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Heath Braxton will find his life turned upside down when he discovers that he is going to become a father.

Heath will be shocked when Jess, the barmaid who he had a one-night stand with on his stag night, turns up in Summer Bay visibly pregnant.

Viewers saw Heath confess to the betrayal on the day of his wedding to Bianca last year but she eventually chose to forgive him. 

Bianca (Lisa Gormley) and Heath (Dan Ewing) have faced more testing times recently following her memory loss as a result of the bomb explosion.

However, they appear to be getting themselves back on track when Jess turns up in search for Heath.

Ewing said to TV Week: "Heath hasn't thought about Jess at all since his bucks. He thought the whole situation with her was over. 

"He doesn't say a lot at this point. He is definitely in shock. He didn't anticipate this happening at all. He loves Bianca more than anything."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Heath Braxton will be left shocked when Jess goes into labour early.

Australian viewers recently saw Jess, the barmaid who Heath previously had a one-night stand with, turn up in Summer Bay and announce she is pregnant with his baby.

As Heath (Dan Ewing) struggles to juggle his new responsibilities without upsetting wife Bianca (Lisa Gormley), he eventually tells Jess that she will have to return to Melbourne. 

However, Heath is further torn when he feels his baby kick for the first time and realises how excited he is over the pregnancy. 

Ewing told TV Week: "In a perfect world, Heath would love for everyone to get on. He just wants everything to be amicable. But, in Summer Bay, that's probably not going to happen.

"Heath is a good bloke. He doesn't want to send a pregnant woman packing. But he makes a choice for his relationship with Bianca."

Ewing continued: "Once he feels the baby kick, it makes him a lot more real for him. Because he lost a child, he's been missing the opportunity to have another one. 

"So, for that split second, you can forgive Heath for thinking about fatherhood once again. He is stuck between a rock and a Bianca place."

Witnessing Heath's excitement, Bianca is left devastated and decides she needs to leave for a bit to decide what she wants from Heath. When she returns, she delivers him with an ultimatum - it is either her or the baby. 

Heath has little time to think about the decision, however, as he is left shocked when Jess goes into labour early.

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, Heath Braxton's past comes back to haunt him when Jess arrives looking for him.

Jess is the barmaid that Heath had a one-night stand with on his stag night and she turns up visibly pregnant, revealing that it is Heath's baby.

Jess is shocked to see Heath and Bianca together and when she accidentally drops her bags, Bianca is quick to offer her help.

Bianca helps Jess after she drops her bag 
Â© Channel 5
Bianca helps Jess after she drops her bag

Jess sees Heath and Bianca kiss 
Â© Channel 5
Jess sees Heath and Bianca kiss

Later, Jess quizzes Kyle over the woman she saw Heath with and Kyle admits that Bianca is Heath's wife. However, he reassures her that Heath will do the right thing but he just needs time to think.

After Heath meets up with Jess later, he knows he needs to come clean with Bianca who is still in the dark over Jess's appearance. 

As Heath finally plucks up the courage to tell Bianca about the baby, how will she take the news?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, April 7 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Heath Braxton shares a tender moment with Jess after she gives birth to a baby boy on the beach.

Viewers will know that Jess recently turned up in Summer Bay heavily pregnant after sleeping with Heath (Dan Ewing) on his stag night last year. 

Jess goes into labour on the beach with only Heath and Nate to help
Â© Channel 5
Jess goes into labour on the beach

Jess's arrival has caused numerous problems with Heath's wife Bianca (Lisa Gormley), who has struggled to come to terms with the revelation that he is having a baby with another woman.

After Jess goes into labour on the beach, Heath calls Nate Cooper for help and the pair of them deliver the baby, who is named Harley.

As he holds his baby for the first time, Heath is clearly overwhelmed with emotion as he and Jess bond over their son.

Meanwhile, Bianca is unaware of the events taking place and is stewing over the ultimatum that she gave Heath - it is her or the baby.

Having not heard from Heath, she assumes he has made his decision and tries to call him, but he is distracted helping Jess.

As Jess and Harley prepare to head off to the hospital, Heath realises he should contact Bianca to let her know what is going on.

However, he is unaware that Bianca has seen him happily holding the baby with Jess and is devastated...

Jess and Heath share a special moment
Â© Channel 5
Jess and Heath share a special moment

Heath is with Jess when her baby is born
Â© Channel 5
Heath is with Jess when her baby is born

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, April 21 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Heath Braxton will face further drama when his daughter Darcy disappears with his new baby son.

Heath (Dan Ewing) and Bianca (Lisa Gormley) are happy that their relationship seems to be back on track following their trip to London, but Bianca is still struggling to cope with having baby Harley around. 

Heath's daughter Darcy is also overcome with jealousy following the birth of her new sibling and, sensing the tension it is causing with Bianca, she tries to convince Heath to send Harley away.

When Heath refuses, Darcy decides to take matters into her own hand and when Heath and Bianca are distracted, she takes some money and flees with Harley, TV Week reports.

As Heath realises both his children are missing, he raises the alarm and a guilty Bianca leads a search party across Summer Bay to try and find them.

However, as Oscar and Evelyn MacGuire head out to look for the missing children, they are shocked to stumble across Zac, who has passed out in his car. 

Worried about his uncle's drunken behaviour, Oscar attempts to drive him home, despite not having a licence.

As the residents of Summer Bay continue to look for Darcy and Harley, Oscar's inexperienced driving causes him to lose control of the car and slam into someone. Get the Inside Soap magazine on your iPhone or iPad

----------


## stavran

In July 2014 Heath is going to die  :Wal2l:  Bianca is going to leave as well to the city and raise Harley there.

----------


## hward

At Aus pace Bianca has just left for her new job in the city.
  Spoiler:    Heath and Harley are expected to join her sometime soon and Heath is not the one who is rumoured to die later in the year.

----------

Perdita (17-06-2014)

----------


## TaintedLove

I hope he doesn`t die. I love Heath. I know he`s leaving, but I hope he will follow Bianca to whatever school she requested a transfer to.

----------

Perdita (17-06-2014)

----------


## TaintedLove

> At Aus pace Bianca has just left for her new job in the city.
>   Spoiler:    Heath and Harley are expected to join her sometime soon and Heath is not the one who is rumoured to die later in the year.


ooh
  Spoiler:     Is it Casey that dies?

----------


## TaintedLove

> At Aus pace Bianca has just left for her new job in the city.
>   Spoiler:    Heath and Harley are expected to join her sometime soon and Heath is not the one who is rumoured to die later in the year.


ooh
  Spoiler:     Is it Casey that dies?

----------

ilonant (07-07-2014)

----------


## hward

> ooh
>   Spoiler:     Is it Casey that dies?


Yep, it's supposed to be.

----------


## Perdita

Yes, I think so too

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Heath Braxton shocks his estranged wife Bianca by insisting that it's time to cut their losses following their failed marriage.

Heath (Dan Ewing) makes this decision following more tension with Bianca, which flares up as the former couple aren't sure about the role they should play in each other's lives anymore.

Realising this situation can't continue, Heath pays a visit to Bianca (Lisa Gormley) at the school so they can work out where they stand.

With Heath now keen to make their split official, he tells Bianca that they should get a divorce.

While Bianca is initially taken aback by the idea, she soon accepts that Heath is right and starts making plans to leave Summer Bay for goodâ¦

Heath visits Bianca at school
Â© Channel 5
Heath visits Bianca at school

Bianca has things to think about
Â© Channel 5
Bianca has things to think about

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, July 17 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Heath Braxton will depart Summer Bay for a new life with wife Bianca, it has been revealed.

Heath's decision comes following a tough time for the character after he was questioned by authorities about his ability to care for his young daughter, Darcy.

After narrowly escaping a custody battle with Darcy's grandmother Connie, Heath makes the big decision to relocate to the city to be with his wife and relocate their family. 

Dan Ewing, who plays Brax, said to TV Week: "It's a really emotional time. The whole Braxton family gathers in the backyard to farewell Heath, Darcy and Harley. 

"It's especially hard for Heath to watch Darcy say goodbye to her uncles."

Viewers will also see Bianca (Lisa Gormley) make a brief appearance for Heath's exit. Having left Summer Bay a few weeks previously, Bianca will arrive back in town to collect Heath and drive him and his children to their new home.   :Cheer: 

Ewing said: "The surprise visit from Bianca makes things a little easier for Heath. Everyone really enjoys getting the chance to see her again."

----------

TaintedLove (22-07-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Heath Braxton is left heartbroken when he is faced with the prospect of losing his young daughter Darcy.

Heath (Dan Ewing) is initially panic-stricken when he discovers that Darcy is missing and is determined to go and look for her, but Brax (Steve Peacocke) insists on going instead.

Heath shares his fears with Brax
Â© Channel 5
Heath shares his fears with Brax

Heath is left feeling helpless
Â© Channel 5
Heath is left feeling helpless

When Brax eventually finds Darcy hiding on the beach with an injured arm, she reveals that she was scared of going to hospital as it might jeopardise Heath's custody case.

Heath then takes Darcy to the hospital where it becomes apparent that she has broken her arm, but Darcy lies to Nate about what really happened in order to protect her dad.

Heath and Darcy are reunited at the hospital
Â© Channel 5
Heath and Darcy are reunited at the hospital

However, as Darcy keeps changing her story regarding what happened, Nate becomes increasingly suspicious and later tells Heath that he will have to report him.

As Heath explodes with anger, Ricky tries to defuse the situation by speaking to Nate, but she ends up doing more harm than good when she reveals that Heath was abused as a child.

Feeling he has all the confirmation he needs, Nate then reports the incident. A heartbroken Heath is then told that he must say goodbye to his daughter as he won't be able to see her again until the relevant authorities have investigated the situation...

Nate is suspicious of Heath
Â© Channel 5
Nate is suspicious of Heath

Heath protests his innocence
Â© Channel 5
Heath protests his innocence

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, September 8 and Tuesday, September 9 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Heath Braxton says an emotional goodbye to his family as he prepares to depart Summer Bay.

Following his decision to move to the city to live with Bianca, Heath (Dan Ewing) faces the challenging task of breaking the news to his daughter Darcy, who is currently living with her grandmother Connie.

When Heath finally brings himself to tell the youngster his news, Darcy is crushed and Heath later finds her on his doorstep having run away.

Although a furious Connie initially accuses Heath of encouraging Darcy to run away, she soon has a change of heart about Darcy's future when Heath explains that he wants his daughter to grow up in a secure family unit with her brother.

Delighted that Darcy is now coming with him, Heath then spends some quality time with his family. After deciding to go on one final surf together, the brothers all share their fond memories of growing up with each other. 

Heath, Brax and Casey go for one final surf together
Â© Channel 5
Heath, Brax and Casey go for one final surf

Heath, Brax and Casey go for one final surf together
Â© Channel 5
Heath, Brax and Casey go for one final surf


Plunging under the waves, Brax, Casey and Heath wonder what the future will bring for them all, whilst Kyle decides to sit out on the surf, realising that he doesn't have the same relationship with them all.

As Heath says his final farewells to friends and family, Bianca surprises everyone by turning up in a taxi, intent on driving back to the city with Heath as a family. 

Heath, Bianca, Darcy and Harley say their goodbyes
Â© Channel 5
Heath, Bianca, Darcy and Harley say their goodbyes

Heath and Brax say farewell
Â© Channel 5
Heath and Brax say farewell

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, September 23 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

tammyy2j (17-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Does he return for Casey's funeral?

----------


## gillyH1981

> Does he return for Casey's funeral?


NO. Dan was in America when it was filmed.

----------

tammyy2j (19-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

> NO. Dan was in America when it was filmed.


That is a shame

----------


## hollie

.

----------


## hollie

Heath does come back, just see a clip after today's episode.  :Smile: 
Not looking forward to tomorrows though. :'(

----------

tammyy2j (23-09-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Dan Ewing broke a few hearts when he left Home and Away last year, but he's hinted that he'd return to the soap if the right storyline came along.

The Heath Braxton actor is starring in upcoming spin-off Home and Away: An Eye for an Eye, but could he make a permanent comeback on the show?

"I'd definitely be open to a discussion about coming back, I have to say," he told news.com.au.

"If the storyline was there, I would. I wouldn't want to play the same old Heath for another three years though â I'd want it to be fresh and him to have evolved."

Lisa Gormley - who played Ewing's on-screen lover Bianca Scott - also said that she'd like to return to the show.

"I would, but maybe not for another little while because I've still got things I want to try," she said.

"I've done a lot of things that were on my list â I'm slowly ticking them off."


 :Big Grin:

----------

Pantherboy (06-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Dan Ewing has discussed his split from wife Marni for the first time.

The pair, who have a 2-year old son, recently confirmed their decision to end their three-year marriage, with a statement citing 'irreconcilable differences' as the reason.

Ewing, who is known for his role as Heath Braxton, has now elaborated on the break-up, explaining that his stint in 'soulless LA' put severe pressure on their relationship.

"It wasn't for us. We were over there and we didn't really like the set-up or the infrastructure of the country," the actor said to New Idea.

"LA is a very desperate, soulless place. It's very tough - it's a pressure cooker and it's like Sydney on steroids.

"As soon as we had the bubba over there, it just changes your whole perspective."

It was revealed earlier today that Ewing would be reprising his role as Heath for a Home and Away guest stint later this year.

Heath will be returning to the show alongside his on-screen partner Lisa Gormley for an exciting new story.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (06-06-2016), Pantherboy (06-06-2016), TaintedLove (07-06-2016)

----------


## TaintedLove

> Home and Away star Dan Ewing has discussed his split from wife Marni for the first time.
> 
> The pair, who have a 2-year old son, recently confirmed their decision to end their three-year marriage, with a statement citing 'irreconcilable differences' as the reason.
> 
> Ewing, who is known for his role as Heath Braxton, has now elaborated on the break-up, explaining that his stint in 'soulless LA' put severe pressure on their relationship.
> 
> "It wasn't for us. We were over there and we didn't really like the set-up or the infrastructure of the country," the actor said to New Idea.
> 
> "LA is a very desperate, soulless place. It's very tough - it's a pressure cooker and it's like Sydney on steroids.
> ...


A guest stint followed by moving back permanently pergaps. Testing the waters so to speak?
I hope not. As much as I really got to like Heath, and was saddened when he left - the show has moved on. And with Bianca coming back with him for a guest stint doesn`t exactly fill me with joy. I just wasn`t all that keen on her the first time around.

----------

Pantherboy (07-06-2016), Perdita (07-06-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

A couple of DailyMail articles with pictures of Dan Ewing (Heath) filming at Palm Beach.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Home-Away.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Home-Away.html

----------


## Pantherboy

Article in the latest *TV Week* on Dan Ewing/Heath Braxton:


*Dan in real life. The actor has his hands full as he juggles TV, Movies and Parenthood.*

Life is certainly hectic for Dan Ewing. *The 31-year-old-actor is currently shooting scenes for Home and Away, reprising his character, Heath Braxton*. He's also filming horror movie _Beast No More_, alongside another former H&A star, Jessica Tovey. Later this month, Dan's monster flick,_ Red_ _Billabong_, hits screens. And, he also has another film, _Dunamis: The Future is Now_, lined up. "I'm busy," Dan tells *TV Week*. "But I wouldn't have it any other way." He's balancing his workload with being a father to Archie, his son with wife Marni. The couple split late last year after three years of marriage. "Archie is about to turn two - I'm trying to decide what to get him for his birthday," he says. "Anything with wheels." *Joining Dan in Summer Bay are Lisa Gormley as Heath's wife, Bianca, and Alea O'Shea as Heath's daughter, Darcy*. "She's grown 30cm since she was last in the show," Dan says of Alea. Dan played Heath in the H&A special event, _Home and Away: An Eye For An Eye_, which launched last year on Presto. Casting is yet to be announced on two more Presto _H&A_ specials. "I'd be thrilled if they were to ask me," he says. We're pretty sure fans would be, too.

----------

Dazzle (04-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Their return was never going to be without drama, but just what has happened to make Home and Away's Heath and Bianca Braxton split?

As previously revealed, the latest crisis for the couple will become apparent when Bianca and Heath return to Summer Bay separately after their marriage breaks down.

But while Heath is keen to work through their problems, Bianca isn't so sure they can - and fans will be left wondering if they are really over for good this time.

The big question is - what has Heath done that is so bad Bianca can't forgive him?

As the pair start to settle back into the Bay, Bianca will make it very clear that she can't move past something Heath has done and that is where their problems lie. In fact, TV Week reports that Bianca is so enraged, she becomes adamant she wants a divorce.

Heath waves around the divorce papers that Bianca wants him to sign, and later tells Irene that he can't accept her decision to call time on their marriage.

Is it really all over for the popular couple? Let's hope not!

Lisa Gormley and Dan Ewing have reprised their roles as Bianca and Heath for a guest stint. They both left Summer Bay in 2014, although Ewing and Gormley later returned for one-off spinoff episode 'An Eye for an Eye'.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (21-11-2016), Pantherboy (21-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away will finally reveal just why Heath and Bianca's marriage has broken down - and it looks set to get even worse.

Aussie viewers will know that Heath and Bianca have recently returned to the Bay with fresh new troubles that could see their relationship over for good.

And as Bianca continues to push on with her plans to divorce Heath - who she says is no longer the man she fell in love with - the real reason behind their break up is unveiled when the past comes back to haunt them.

Home and Away's spinoff An Eye for an Eye saw Heath left believing that he'd killed Gunno (remember him?), after the villain attempted to flee with Ricky Braxton's baby Casey.

Heath is left feeling helpless
  CHANNEL 5
However, anyone who watched the spinoff will know that Gunno seemingly survived, but there will be a question mark over that theory in upcoming scenes as the police come knocking at Heath's door with a bombshell - they have found his remains.

Fans will have to tune in to see what happens after Heath is quizzed by the police, but it will undoubtedly be bad news for his relationship with Bianca, which is already hanging by a thread thanks to his previous antics with Gunno.

Bianca has been unable to move on from the fact that her husband 'killed' a man, and with Heath now potentially facing a murder charge, is this the final nail in the coffin?

Lisa Gormley, who plays Bianca, told TV Week: "This is the hardest thing they have ever been through. Bianca just wants to know, 'When are they going to have an easy time?'"

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (29-11-2016), Pantherboy (28-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/home...-wife-husband/

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...w-husband.html

Dan Ewing is in court over assault allegations as he is accused of assaulting his ex wife Marni's husband David

----------

lellygurl (04-11-2018), Pantherboy (01-11-2018)

----------


## lizann

is he returning?

----------

Pantherboy (26-11-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

> is he returning?


Yes he is. We have seen the earlier photos posted of him with Dean & the Parata's etc. It was expected that this was going to be part of this year's season finale in Aust, which still may happen, but it seems more likely this storyline will now occur in early 2021 episodes.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away star Dan Ewing breaks his silence on Heath Braxton's return
"He's certainly there for a good time."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...raxton-return/

Home and Away spoilers follow.

Home and Away star Dan Ewing has spoken for the first time about his return as Heath Braxton.

Heath briefly featured in a recent promo, while show boss Lucy Addario also confirmed not long ago that fans will see the return of the River Boy, who is involved in Tane and Ari Parata's storyline.

Dan was spotted last year filming scenes with Rob Kipa-Williams (Ari), Ethan Browne (Tane) and Patrick O'Connor (Dean).

When asked about Heath's reappearance on Australian talk show The Morning Show, Dan said he was excited to be back.

"Heath is there. I won't say he's there for a long time, but he's certainly there for a good time," he said.

"It's such a great opportunity and what a great show. What they do there, it really goes from the top. Lucy Addario the executive producer, Louise Bowes [series script executive], and everything they do there, they go family first, people first."

Discussing what it was like to be back, Dan said that it took a little bit of getting used to when it came to references to what Heath's been doing away from Summer Bay.

"It was really weird having the new cast telling me about storylines and things that Heath's done off-camera," he shared.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

So it seems Heath's cameo was indeed a 'fleeting appearance'- it lasted a whole 5 minutes!

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away's Heath Braxton return resolves a major storyline
He's back ? briefly.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...i-tane-parata/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away aired Heath Braxton's return on Australian screens on Wednesday (February 3) as he came to the rescue of the Parata family.

Dan Ewing reprised the popular role of Heath for a one-off cameo, four years after his last appearance on the show.

In recent weeks, the Paratas have found themselves at the mercy of gangsters Paul and Leon, who were terrorising Tane (Ethan Browne) over a debt.

Although Tane, his older brother Ari (Rob Kipa-Williams) and Ari's girlfriend Mackenzie Booth (Emily Weir) had already taken steps to repay the villains, they kept ordering the Paratas to work off the debt by carrying out criminal activity.

In Wednesday's episode on Channel 7, Dean Thompson (Patrick O'Connor) intervened in the hope of helping out his old friend Ari.

The Paratas were expected to carry out an armed robbery, but when they met up with Paul to get the job under way, there were some surprise visitors.

Under instruction from Dean, a fired-up Heath made a reappearance and was backed up by his fellow River Boys.

Heath made it clear to Paul that he was trying to carry out a job on River Boys turf, so things quickly turned violent as a punishment.

Heath and his boys forced Paul into a truck to teach him a lesson about committing crimes on a rival gang's patch.

Later on, Dean, Ari and Tane all returned safely to Summer Bay, confident that Heath had things in hand.

Dean revealed that Heath would warn off Paul from bothering the Paratas again, which means Tane's debt is finally settled.

Home and Away filmed Heath's return episode in August last year. At the time, little was known about the plans for him, but show bosses later confirmed that he was only back for this fleeting appearance.

https://www.instagram.com/p/CKzW39dJ...ource=ig_embed

Producer Lucy Addario told TV Week this month: "He's only back in a cameo. But we were glad to have him."

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 later this month.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## kaz21

Was a shame, his appearance was so short.

----------


## lizann

why would the river boys help kane and ari

----------


## Pantherboy

> why would the river boys help kane and ari


It is more a case of them doing a favour for Dean, who says he still owes Ari for helping him when they were in jail together. Plus, Dean says that the River Boys wouldn't take too kindly to hearing that someone is planning an armed robbery 'on their patch'. So when Dean explains to them the whole situation with Tane & Ari etc (which happens offscreen of course), they are only too willing to step in & help out.

----------

